# Far West Galveston bay, X-Mas, Bastrop



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Got a late start, waded behind the pass and behind bird, nada. Tide was ripping in. Saw some slicks and bait but no takers on shrimp.
Moved into Cold Pass and tried a couple of holes with out a bump. Moved into the marsh of church hill, but there were boats everyone trying to stay out of the wind. Finally moved up into Bastrop, we jumped out and waded a reef to finish the day. Got 1 flounder, many undersize reds and 1 keeper red. 
Tough day fishing, but it was nice to have Dad back on the boat.

I sure would like for someone to show me around the flats behind San Luis. I know of only a couple of place that have been productive in the past. I sure would like to learn the area a little better. 

Thanks

ROBO


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

*the problem with those flats...*

is that they are almost constantly changing. maybe nothing major overa couple weeks or even months, but year after year. there are so many guts, some visible and easy to find, some you don't even notice after wading through them. then there's the tide factor. some spots are hot for a flooding high or incoming tide and others for an outgoing. the best thing i can tell you is fish it often. wade it so you can better notice insignificant changes and keep a log of time of year, tide, water temp, clarity, etc. in regards to tide, not what the paper said that day, but what you noticed while you were catching/ not catching.

good luck


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

*San Luis wade*

I launched and ran toward my spot but the tide was reealy out at false dawn. Ran the ol' Flatscat up on 3" of water. Not good. Got out and drug it back a bit and went around to the Bird Island Gut. Anchored and started a wade. Seaweed was to thick to fish so I moved closer to the bridge. Waded a flat for three hours without a blowup. Went to Cold Pass for a wade but it looked like YooHoo. Back at the house by noon. The tide was ripping in and the wind was SSW at 15-20.
That whole area is blown out until the wind lays and we get back to four tide days.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Conway, I could take you to the Flats and show you arond, but I'd have to leave you there or kill you. 

There is nothing special about the flats. Any spot is as good as another. Concentrate on the Shallows early, then switch to the guts as the sun gets higher and hotter. 

Silabyss and I drifted them Saturday, but nothing happening. There were many birds working and slicks popping up, but they were from Gafftop.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hey Robowader... I got you a new picture you can make into your Avatar... ROTFLMAO


----------

